# Hitler's reaction to Craig Brackins leaving Iowa State for the NBA Draft



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OPzLphaxsM


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I laughed. Brackins is 22. I'd assume he's coming out.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That video is the gift that keeps on giving. That's about the eighth version of it that I've seen.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol:

"He at 42 points against Kansas..."

"And SIX at Iowa!"


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol: "some would say since Fred Hoiberg"


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

:lol: "Seneca Wallace"


----------

